# Laptop Webcam

## jwpaine

Hello -

So, I have an Asus u50F notebook with a built in webcam. Here is the output of lsusb -v: 

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b16b Chicony Electronics Co., LtdDevice Descriptor:bLength                18bDescriptorType         1bcdUSB               2.00bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous DevicebDeviceSubClass         2 ?bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface AssociationbMaxPacketSize0        64idVendor           0x04f2 Chicony Electronics Co., LtdidProduct          0xb16bbcdDevice           38.30iManufacturer           2 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.iProduct                1 CKF8156iSerial                 0bNumConfigurations      1Configuration Descriptor:bLength                 9bDescriptorType         2wTotalLength          475bNumInterfaces          2bConfigurationValue     1iConfiguration          0bmAttributes         0x80(Bus Powered)MaxPower              168mAInterface Association:bLength                 8bDescriptorType        11bFirstInterface         0bInterfaceCount         2bFunctionClass         14 VideobFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface CollectionbFunctionProtocol       0iFunction               5 USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCamInterface Descriptor:bLength                 9bDescriptorType         4bInterfaceNumber        0bAlternateSetting       0bNumEndpoints           1bInterfaceClass        14 VideobInterfaceSubClass      1 Video ControlbInterfaceProtocol      0iInterface              5 USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam
```

Looks to be a Chicony Electronics Co   USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam  

Is this in the kernel? I've enabled all video capture devices under Device Drivers  ---> Multimedia devices  ---> [] Video capture adapters  --->

dmesg | grep cam                                              

```
  [    1.550518] cpia2: V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA2 based cameras v3.0.0

[    1.551031] usbcore: registered new interface driver stkwebcam

[    1.551150] pwc: Philips webcam module version 10.0.14 loaded.

[    1.551155] pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

[    1.551224] usbcore: registered new interface driver Philips webcam

[    1.553427] usbcore: registered new interface driver vicam

```

dmesg | grep Chicony: 

```
[    2.297024] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.
```

But when I launch skype it still says "no device found" under webcam settings.

I have tried loading   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype   when launching skype but I get "cannot be preloaded"

The webcam app, "cheese', also says no devices found.

Any suggestions?

----------

## cach0rr0

two things:

-add your normal user to the 'video' group, logout of X, log back in for that setting to take effect

-check your kernel .config for "USB_VIDEO_CLASS". Meaning, either grep it, or go into menuconfig and hit the /forwardslash to search. This is the driver you need for your webcam, built as a module is fine/ideal, 'modprobe uvcvideo', and the device should show up

----------

## Hu

OP: does /dev/video0 get created?  If yes, can you cat /dev/video0 > /dev/null?  This is a simple test of whether the device will allow you to capture data.  If it does, then you can move on to testing whether the captured data is a valid video stream.  If it does not, then you have a lower level problem that needs to be fixed first.

----------

